# I went around the house...



## dantambok (Jan 3, 2011)

I was bored this afternoon so I decided to go around and go these...

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I found another baby gecko:rofl
4.


----------



## AnthonyB (Jan 3, 2011)

HAHA awesome little tokay gecko, angry little things though lol
Wish i had those around my house lol


----------



## dantambok (Jan 3, 2011)

AnthonyB said:


> HAHA awesome little tokay gecko, angry little things though lol
> Wish i had those around my house lol



haha! There are lots of geckos here in the Philippines.  The big ones are scary but this baby one was good enough to pose for me


----------



## Wawa Coffee (Jan 3, 2011)

I think they look good.  I wouldnt mind gettin a macro lesne


----------



## aferdatruth (Jan 22, 2011)

that lizard looks the best


----------



## HeryHe (Jan 22, 2011)

wow..awesome...especially 3 & 4..


----------



## Frequency (Jan 22, 2011)

Ya; third and fourth are excellent

Regards


----------



## safeshot (Jan 23, 2011)

1,3,4 are excellent 2has too much shadows:thumbup: but great job


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 23, 2011)

Some awesome shots for just a walkaround!  Good job on these.

Regards,
Jake


----------



## PhillyPhoton (Jan 23, 2011)

great shots, love the sharpness on the eye in 4!


----------



## MJLphotographics (Jan 24, 2011)

Fantastic pics, love the tokay gecko


----------



## Oogle (Jan 24, 2011)

I love the eye on that gecko... That would make an excellent wallpaper for me laptop.


----------



## Stormchase (Jan 25, 2011)

Love geckos  nice shot.


----------



## wlbphoto (Jan 31, 2011)

liked all of then but #3 ewwwwww i hate spiders gave me the chills


----------

